# Bad Gas Smell coming from vents



## 360webfirm (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello,

I have read some similar post on this, but did not find my answer. 

I have a 2011 chevy cruise 1.4L engine. 

When using the vehicle, its fine until we stop at lights or wait in traffic and when idling, there is a strong gas smell in the cabin of the vehicle. Last about 30 seconds when we tale off to drive again under load.

No visual signs of leaks, dealer said that vapor canister is OK and they could not smell it, but trust me - it is there. Seems to happen after a drive and then idle situation.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Steve


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd start be inspecting the fuel lines to make sure you don't have a leak. Try and sniff around under the hood to see if you can track it down.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Had this happen in a Jeep once, couldn't figure out where the smell was coming from, and this is common with Cruzes...look for a loose spark plug.


----------



## McElhany00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Did you ever find the source of the fuel smell? I'm having the 
same problem right now and the dealer doesn't know where it is coming from.


----------



## cfusar0 (Oct 4, 2017)

McElhany00 said:


> Did you ever find the source of the fuel smell? I'm having the
> same problem right now and the dealer doesn't know where it is coming from.


Same with me. Anyone end up finding anything?


----------

